# Long shot... Rainbow beetles



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

So... My daughter decided to catch a rainbow scarab at the park and bring it home, I know they are dung beetles (yay!!! Lucky me) and I'm supposed to keep her alive; I put some of Ichiro's poop in where the beetle is but beyond that I can't find anyone information on how to keep it alive. 

She wants to take her to school to show her tomorrow and hopefully I'll be able to convince her to take the beetle bac k to the park but she seemed very happy and interested with it so I'm not sure if it's worth keeping it (it's a girl)


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Hmmmm, a quick Google search might help. Apparently there are lots of dung beetles, learn something new every day. 
Now, practical mom advice.... When my boys were younger I was needing birds. One day one of my boys was out trying to snag baby birds outside so I could raise them. He didn't know that they were supposed to be raised by their mom so they learned to be wild birds. 
I sat him down and explained that some animals will never belong to us, because they belong to God. He totally grasped it then. He understood that wild animals are to be given space and let them go though their lives with as little interference from humans as possible.

I understand not everyone believes in a higher power, but you could easily replace God with nature.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

I did a quick search and there's nothing much but the dung info... There is a guy selling them at $8 each, he catches wild beetles and the only info on his site is people feeding them poop from their other pets and there is a book on how to rear them I n captivity, but there's nothing much out there. 

I told my daughter that how would she feel if she was taken away from her family; I think she'll return it tomorrow, I just hope it survives the night here.


----------

